# Acer Aspire 5100 recovery question



## mattb811 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi All,

My Acer Aspire 5100 seems to be riddled with Spyware etc and I have been advised to just start again by using the recovery disks. However I don't have any recovery disks :upset:

Essentially I just want to restore the laptop to factory settings. Does anyone have any ideas how I can do this?

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post827492

Or you can try ACER website/customer support and order a recovery/restore CD for your model.


----------



## mattb811 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your help but Alt-F10 doesn't seem to do anything...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mattb811 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help but Alt-F10 doesn't seem to do anything...


Timing is everything when you use ALT+F10. It only works if you still have your recovery partition but if you have formatted the whole drive once before, then that could be the reason why ALT+F10 does not work.

If you want to restore DEFAULT applications and operating system then you can try to order from ACER.


----------

